# 20 years!



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, today I celebrate being married to my best friend, and the love of my life. 20 years ago we began this journey, and she is still with me! Now THAT has to count for something!!


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations on the anniversary!


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations !!!

In these days, 20 years of marriage definitely counts more than something.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Anniversary, Pierre! May the next twenty be even better!


----------



## Miles (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Pierre! Best wishes for many, many more happy anniversaries!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations Pierre and all the best to you and the Mrs. My 20th is coming up next month.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, sir. 

I'm coming up on seventeen. It takes work, but hopefully we are better people for it.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 3, 2014)

congratulations, brother bear!


----------



## Lefty (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, again, my friend!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope your wife had a chance to read your post, but I have a feeling she already knows. Congratulation to you both.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm at 25% of that.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy anniversary! Did you do anything special to celebrate the big two zero?


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Days!


----------



## The Edge (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats Pierre!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats to the both of you - the big 20 - that is fantastic!!


----------



## don (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations Pierre!


----------



## MowgFace (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations Pierre! To many many more. Cheers


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 4, 2014)

Chef Andy said:


> Happy anniversary! Did you do anything special to celebrate the big two zero?



Thanks guys, it is a milestone forsure!

Well, it was a low key evening, dinner at a nice restaurant, a show, and some time together. We take the simple things in life for granted sometimes, life itself is hectic, days/weeks/months pass it seems at a much faster rate then years ago. I am not that old, or wise, but if you can, take a few minutes a day to breath, and if you can, share it with someone special. It was a nice evening.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like a great night.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 5, 2014)

:thumbsup:Happy 20th,good to have a gal to share things with


----------

